# Wie findet ihr die Zauberin in Diablo 3



## diablor4w (16. Mai 2012)

Wie findet Ihr die Arkankraft-Schleuder?

Schreibt auch gerne Kommentare hier in den Thread und teilt eure Meinung mit!


----------



## Sinmia (16. Mai 2012)

Hey,

also ich finde Sie sehr spaßig. Meine Wahl ist auf Sie gefallen als mein erster Hero.
Ich spiele Sie aber als Nahkampf-Zauberin weil ich mir schon immer einen "Battle-Mage" gewünscht habe 


Gestern Abend habe ich den ersten Akt beendet und Sie macht mir zunehmend mehr Spaß und deshalb werde ich Sie auch weiterhin spielen 

MfG
Sinmia


----------



## puzzelmörder (16. Mai 2012)

Ich hab doch für den DH entschieden als ersten Char weil der Zauberer am Anfang bissl schwach wirkt. Im direkten Vergleich kam es mir so vor als würde dem Zauberer Wumms fehlen. xD


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Mai 2012)

werd 30 und bekomm den archon.. trollolol. bester char ever


----------



## diablor4w (16. Mai 2012)

Mir gefällt die Enchantress auch sehr gut, allerdings sind die Primärskills auf meiner aktuellen Stufe recht lahm.. 

Mal schaun wie weit ich heute Abend komme


----------



## JonnyBee (16. Mai 2012)

bin momentan level 12. Am besten gefällt mir der blaue Strahl ;D die kettenblitze waren am anfang ok aber die reichweite ist echt kacke


----------



## diablor4w (16. Mai 2012)

JonnyBee schrieb:


> bin momentan level 12. Am besten gefällt mir der blaue Strahl ;D die kettenblitze waren am anfang ok aber die reichweite ist echt kacke



Jo, der Froststrahl macht Spass.. wobei ich hier ab und zu wechsle mit Arkane Kugel.. die macht bei einigen Mobs mehr Sinn.

Kettenblitz find ich auch doof, aber aus Mangel an Alternativen (lvl 9) muss ich den leider nutzen!


----------



## JonnyBee (17. Mai 2012)

bin jetzt lvel 15. Hab jetzt den Electroschock, Das ist sau geil ;D einfach linke Maus gedrückt halten und mit Kettenblitzen alles wech brutzeln, sehr gute reichweite. höhö und der Froststrahl hat jetzt ne gute Dmg rune für dicke brocken. Macht immer mehr FUn . Also momentan bin ich zufrieden


----------



## HostileRecords (17. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin nun Alptraum akt 4 angekommen auf lvl 48, und muss sagen.. der Mage ist mir viel zu schwach.
Ich Spiele zusammen mit Barbar und Dämonenjäger und die critten beide nun schon für 4k und mehr... wohingegen mein Meteor als mein stärkster spell irgendwo bei 1700 ist.
meine Arkane Kugel ist bei 1,5k und mein Kettenblitz macht 300 crits.. dabei habe ich ca 900 Int.
Im solospiel krieg ich kaum eine Gruppe mit Champions down.. ohne sie ewig zu kiten und 5 Healpots zu schlucken.

Wenn das anfang Hölle nun nicht besser wird, werd ich mir wohl einen Mönch oder Barbar machen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Mai 2012)

besorg dir mal ne waffe mit >150 dps. arcana kugel crittet für 5-6k, archon autohits für fast 10k


----------



## Teysha (20. Mai 2012)

Ich persönlich bin anfang des ersten Aktes auf Alptraum und nun Stufe 34. Die Zauberin ist zuerst etwas schwach, aber das ändert sich bald, versprochen 

Ich hab zu anfang immer Arkane Kugel gegen Massen an Gegnern und Froststrahl ( mit Rune, dass er mehr Schaden macht, je länger er gezaubert wird ) gegen Bosse eingesetzt. Später wird der Zauber durch Desintegration ersetzt, der brutzelt fast alles weg  Außerdem hab ich noch Blizzard drin mit passiven Talent für erhöhten Schaden bei verlangsamten Gegnern und ab geht die Navi 

Weiterhin hab ich momentan die Eisrüstung mit Rüstung+ nach jedem Treffer und Kristallhaut ( Pflichtskill für mich, so oft schon den Popo gerettet ). Auf meiner rechten Maustaste hab ich Schock mit einer Rune, bei der anstatt dem Schock eine Blitzkugel durch die Gegner wandert - macht den meisten Schaden. Kettenblitz würde ich nicht empfehlen, weil er einfach zu wenig Schaden macht und vor allen zu begrenzt ( nur 4-5 Gegner mit Rune, glaub ich ) ist. Desintegration ist für große Gegnergruppen und eliminiert den Kettenblitz um längen :-P


----------

